
Ask HN: Way to delete fb and minimize leftover info - dhanvanthri
Hey guys,<p>I haven&#x27;t logged in to facebook in about a year now, and it&#x27;s been over 4 years since I used it in any meaningful capacity.
I&#x27;m sure that facebook will maintain some kind of shadow profile of me, since it&#x27;s aware of my existence, and will do so even after I quit the platform, but I figure that there are technical barriers to maintaining these shadow accounts (I imagine that they don&#x27;t store the entire edited comment history of all posts etc)<p>So I was wondering what types of steps should I take before I delete facebook. Is there a convenient way to overwrite all my posts and remove all my likes etc? Any way to overwrite the photos I&#x27;ve uploaded (only about 6 or 7), and delink myself from all the photos I&#x27;ve been tagged in etc (assume it&#x27;s automatic after account deletion)<p>Sorry I don&#x27;t have a clearer query, I haven&#x27;t used it in so long that I don&#x27;t even know everything I want to have removed about me, but I&#x27;m trying to delete myself as best as possible.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
mtmail
There's a script to delete all wall posts one-by-one
[https://github.com/weskerfoot/DeleteFB](https://github.com/weskerfoot/DeleteFB)
(discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19963599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19963599))

~~~
dhanvanthri
Thank you, I'll be sure to use it before deleting.

------
Blakestr
A bit of a piggy back here but maybe OP can use, can't you change all the
information first then wait a period of time and then delete it. That way any
caches aren't accurate , up to a certain point?

------
Nextgrid
Are you in the EU? Not saying Shitbook respects the GDPR but it’s still better
than nothing.

~~~
dhanvanthri
I'm in the US :'(

